# Wife got me a cool gadget



## bfunk13 (Dec 25, 2012)

My wife got me a cool gift, a puncher that turns old credit cards, hotel cards or any plastic material into guitar picks.​ 






​


----------



## rottiman (Dec 25, 2012)

Now thats neat...............Get your self some blank plastic sheets and your in an instant flea market business.


----------



## bfunk13 (Dec 25, 2012)

Yeah, wish i had thought of this idea.


----------



## Delta-T (Dec 27, 2012)

thats pretty cool. Do the embossed letters and numbers give you better gription on the picks? I play hard and the picks tend to move about on me a bit. This might be one of those things that has added bonus features like that.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Dec 27, 2012)

Please shuffle those up and take another picture...All I need is three more numbers on the Mastercard and Amazon.com here I come!!

That's a cool tool for a guitar player!


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Dec 27, 2012)

bfunk13 said:


> My wife got me a cool gift, a puncher that turns old credit cards, hotel cards or any plastic material into guitar picks.​



Hah! That is brilliant, nice way to keep you from using them to buy more guitars uh?​


----------



## bfunk13 (Dec 27, 2012)

Delta-T said:


> thats pretty cool. Do the embossed letters and numbers give you better gription on the picks? I play hard and the picks tend to move about on me a bit. This might be one of those things that has added bonus features like that.


They do actually, gives you a good grip


----------



## bfunk13 (Dec 27, 2012)

Eatonpcat said:


> Please shuffle those up and take another picture...All I need is three more numbers on the Mastercard and Amazon.com here I come!!
> 
> That's a cool tool for a guitar player!


Haha, not too smart am i, notice the blue cross/blue shield card. I blanked out the numbers


----------



## bfunk13 (Dec 27, 2012)

Hearth Mistress said:


> Hah! That is brilliant, nice way to keep you from using them to buy more guitars uh?​


How did you know? I have 4, but could easily be a collector.


----------



## fishingpol (Dec 27, 2012)

Delta-T said:


> thats pretty cool. Do the embossed letters and numbers give you better gription on the picks? I play hard and the picks tend to move about on me a bit. This might be one of those things that has added bonus features like that.


 
Agreed, too many picks flip into the soundhole, especially on warm summer evenings when hands perspire more... or is it from the cold beer. No matter. I thought the same thing on the letters, but I like my picks on the thinner side. Like my wimmins, I like a softer touch...

Plastic cards come in different thicknesses, like a AAA card or membership cards.  Hmmmm.


----------



## albert1029 (Dec 27, 2012)

nice, I cut the cards with scissors...this is better....


----------



## bfunk13 (Dec 27, 2012)

I can't guarantee the lifespan of this thing, seems well built but i am sure the punch blade will wear in short order. I have seen the tops of plastic coffee cans used for thinner picks. Still pretty cool.


----------



## chuckster (Dec 31, 2012)

Pretty neat. Now all you have to do is buy a guitar and take lessons.


----------



## bfunk13 (Dec 31, 2012)

chuckster said:


> Pretty neat. Now all you have to do is buy a guitar and take lessons.


Another guitar? 4 isn't enough? You know you are right, I am always game for a new one.
Lessons? I suppose it wouldn't hurt but, No thanks, been playing just fine for 26 years.


----------



## chuckster (Jan 1, 2013)

bfunk13 said:


> Another guitar? 4 isn't enough? You know you are right, I am always game for a new one.
> Lessons? I suppose it wouldn't hurt but, No thanks, been playing just fine for 26 years.


Ah just kidding. Got a Takamine Classic And a Schecter C1 Classic myself. Been playing for about 50 years. Now 77 years old and still can't play worth a darn.
Chuck


----------



## Jags (Jan 2, 2013)

Delta-T said:


> .....gription.....


 
I will be looking for the royalty check in the mail.  That is another TM item of mine.

And that is the best use of a credit card that I have seen yet.


----------



## Delta-T (Jan 2, 2013)

Jags said:


> I will be looking for the royalty check in the mail. That is another TM item of mine.
> 
> And that is the best use of a credit card that I have seen yet.


 
you didn't get the check yet?? I sent that like....last year


----------



## Jags (Jan 2, 2013)

Delta-T said:


> you didn't get the check yet?? I sent that like....last year


 
Sorry for questioning your integrity.  Hey, you should buy one of those pick makers and I will send you my credit cards.


----------



## bfunk13 (Jan 2, 2013)

Jags said:


> Sorry for questioning your integrity.  Hey, you should buy one of those pick makers and I will send you my credit cards.


You can send them to me, i will make picks, i promise...


----------



## Jags (Jan 3, 2013)

bfunk13 said:


> You can send them to me, i will make picks, i promise...


 
I question your integrity.


----------

